# Russian Ammo Import Ban



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Ok I read online that Biden's Russian ammo import ban is going to take effect September 7th.
Anyone have a idea when the warehouses in the United States will run out of Russian ammo?
I have 2 rifles chambered in 7.62x39 what will my ammo options be after Russian supplies run out?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Years ago I heard lots of stories about our hobby being run out of town. I found out from a local supplier that he just ordered stuff *from Canada*. While it might be against the law to buy stuff directly to the States, it is not illegal to buy the same items from Canada.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

bigz1983 said:


> ...what will my ammo options be after Russian supplies run out?


Czech ammo.
Chinese ammo.
Yugoslavian ammo.
Ukranian ammo.
Bulgarian ammo.

Or (here's a surprise!)... American ammo.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Czech ammo.
> Chinese ammo.
> Yugoslavian ammo.
> Ukranian ammo.
> ...


I believe Chinese ammo is still not allowed to be imported.
I’ve got plenty, though.
Czech ammo is great stuff. Privi Partisan. I believe it has been shortened to PPU.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Just to be clear...
He's not banning all importation of Russian ammo.
He's blocking the issuance of new licenses to import Russian manufactured ammo.
Existing licenses will still be valid and good for years.
How quickly stock dries up is entirely on the consumer in the short term. As these licenses expire, the other manufacturers will likely step up production and importation.


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Just to be clear...
> He's not banning all importation of Russian ammo.
> He's blocking the issuance of new licenses to import Russian manufactured ammo.
> Existing licenses will still be valid and good for years.
> How quickly stock dries up is entirely on the consumer in the short term. As these licenses expire, the other manufacturers will likely step up production and importation.


I hope so..


----------



## bsemler (Mar 6, 2018)

Only thing I have seen made straight from Russia is tula wolf is made in like 6 countries and wolf is a u.s brand red army is made Czech and 2 other countries


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

bsemler said:


> Only thing I have seen made straight from Russia is tula wolf is made in like 6 countries and wolf is a u.s brand red army is made Czech and 2 other countries


"Monarch" ammo sold at Academy is made in Russia. I just checked the box.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Dang it, had to delete my own post of Brandon Harrera, "The AK Guy", doing a breakdown of the ammo ban because Brandon said the no-no word.
Go check it out on YT for accurate info.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, Kauboy, I actually enjoy reading all the elements of our readers' opinions. Each of us have a differing take on the knives and strategies plus those with firearms and ammunition. Our membership takes in the United States, and what I enjoy in Wisconsin might not be permitted Kickapoo, Alabama.

For example, technically. technically, technically a switchblade knife was never permitted in my state. Then again, such a knife might be openly clipped to an owners jeans and for all the world shown to police officers. In fact, in my 50 years with cutting devices I never lost a knife to a policeman and always clipped one to my right front pocket. Clearly I was using such a knife to "_cut open boxes and envelopes_," but it was no secret I had defensive ideals.

So, Kauboy, please post your opinions. Granted, we might be acres away from each others opinions. But then, that's how I learned about differing folders. Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> So, Kauboy, please post your opinions. Granted, we might be acres away from each others opinions. But then, that's how I learned about differing folders. Keep the ideas coming!


You may have missed the point of my previous post.
I deleted a post I made, not because of an opinion, but because I added a video in which the presenter drops an f-bomb in the first few minutes. That's not allowed, so I took it down and referenced it so others can go find it themselves. The rest of the video's content was still valid to this thread's topic.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

To, Kauboy, I'm sorry I missed the data regarding the full opinion of your previous posting. It's kind of a problem with me, I find the latest documentation and "just assume" all the previous work has been altered or deleted. I will be more careful with your entries, and feel free to post to me over issues of important concern to you.


----------

